# Fish ohio"s/ice fishing style



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

I was just redoing a couple of ice rods and came across a magic marker mark on one... that I had placed there a couple of weeks ago....to remember a perch that I had caught and released thru the ice.....because I didn't have a tape with me that night. Of course. I forgot about it. Last night I got my tape out... and low and behold....it hit the Fish Ohio length....which got me to thinkin back on other catches so far this ice season.....To those that don't know me....I dont toss up catches as braggin sessions....over and over....until it's totally worn out....They are just another fish that gets to be a fillet along with the rest of the catch.......And that goes for open water fishin also(where guys like Crappie Lover and I have brought home 40 fish and half or more were all Fish Ohio's) Yes it does get mentioned with my buddies, just as do their catches of Fish Ohio fish. That's part of fishin.....THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE OPPORTUNITY TO GET A JUMP START ON CATCHING FISH OHIO QUALITY FISH THAT ARE AVAILABLE THRU-OUT THE ICE FISHING SEASON. Some newer Icer's don't have a clue what can lie ahead even for the pan-fish chasers only.....IceBucketJohn and son Nate have put Fish Ohio Fish (different species) on the ice this season.....bassmastermjb/mbass8dor/iceburg and son Joe.....and myself....all put Fish Ohio crappies on the ice just the other night....while fishing together.....I have put Fish Ohio (bluegills and sunfish and rock bass on the ice this winter also...........I believe I've hit 4 different species of Fish Ohio's just in the last few weeks on the ice.....TO SOME FISHERMEN.....GETTING THAT FISH OHIO PIN IS ONE OF THE HIGHLIGHTS OF THEIR YISHING YEAR........BUT FOR ANYONE INTERESTED IN THIS (FISH OHIO AWARD FISHIN).........DON'T LET THAT LAYER OF FROZEN WATER KEEP YOU FROM YOUR PERSUIT OF THAT AWARD......IT ACTUALLY ONLY LENGTHENS YOUR CHANCES OF CATCHIN THAT FISH OF YOUR LIFE TIME, AND THRU A HOLE IN THE ICE. I'M WISHIN EVERYONE THAT "WALKS ON WATER" IN SEARCH OF THE PERSONAL ACCOMPLISHMENT THAT COMES FROM CATCHING A "FISH OHIO" FISH....... THE VERY BEST OF THE BEST OF SEASONS FOR YOU AND FISH SAFE..........jON sR.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

Hopefully this is in the spirit of your thread...

It's true, you don't really know what's down there. 

I ice-fished a small farm pond this past Sunday with my son...a pond that I have fished for over 20 years. This was the first time this year and only the third time ever ice-fishing it. I rarely keep anything, maybe a few here and there, or any that get hooked badly. The last time I kept anything was last winter. Most of the fish in here are stunted (bluegill and bass), as the pond does get fished by others...some of the others are trespassers unfortunately. I haven't seen or caught a Fish Ohio sized bluegill or bass from there in well over 10 years. We caught a bunch of dink gills and about half a dozen respectable gills...big enough to filet for a meal. Then I hooked into a fish that put a good bend on the ice rod and thought for sure it was a bass. It turned out to be a beefy 9.5" Fish Ohio bluegill. 

So, even on a small pond where I haven't seen a Fish Ohio fish in over a decade, they can still be in there and ice-fishing provides more opportunities to get out.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

that's why my cathing is so far off this year. i'm waiting on a monster (yea right). but the freezer still has alot of fish in it so i just like spending the time on the ice. can't wait till saturday so i can cut some holes.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I caught a 17.5 inch Spotted Bass at Wingfoot yesterday morning. Fish Ohio does not have a Pin for that Catagory. It was still exciting!


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

got first fish ohio bluegill through the ice yesterday at wellington. it was 9.25" all the rest were really nice size also. i caught and released so mabey someone will get him at the outing.


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

I could not agree with you more MrFish. I have never submitted a catch for fish ohio (don't know why but I never have), However this ice season I have landed quite a few. One trip to mosquito I landed 3 in 1 trip.

The Cat at the top was just over 26" the other cat came on my pan fish rod with a #8 pin min and a minnow









This crappie was just over the 13" mark and hit the same swedish pimple the 26" cat hit.









This is my reward!









What my boys are looking at.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I think if you want to add to your chances at Fish O's you are really short changing yourself by not ice fishing.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice fish joe. i have iced two this year but just panfish, i have to start chaing bigger fish or maybe just get lucky. i just enjoy the time on the ice, alot of people through out the country don't have the oppurtunity that we have here and even alot of the soft water guys don't take advantage of the hard water time. Get out there and get those fish, beats sitting at home watchign the tube.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks Joe.......always enjoy the pic's that you are kind enough the share........My favorite is the boys.... with their look of intrest......Do luv that one......Won't be all that long before you have all ya can handle on the ice with those guy's.......jOn sR.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

damn joe!!! thats an awesome day on the ice!!! jealous...nice job..and nice pics!!


----------



## bszoke (Dec 22, 2008)

Great catch I never had that kinda luck at mosquito through the ice. Its a bit of a haul for me and only get there a couple times during ice season. I have never been skunked there but never did that good.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I caught this huge cat at west branch 2 weeks ago! didn't have a tape long enough to measure him but he was about 10 inches past the 24 inch metal ruler I have!!!! :B


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

jiggin'fool...That is a nice Cat you got there ,,Had fun bringing it in I bet...May be the one my Grandaughter caught at WB this past summer..Just kidding,, there are some big ones in there..Always manage to hook one or two while Crappie fishing...They get a good tongue lashing before they go back...Mrphish42 can testify to that...She wanted to bring it home and I told her she was lucky to even see it come into my boat..But you do have a nice fish there...Be safe and catch a bigger one the next time....JIM....CL....


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Indeed nice cat jiggin'fool. Like MrFish said plenty off fish ohio's out there to be had in the winter. Got to love ice fishing.

Joe


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks! took me 15 minutes to get her in on 3 lb test! West branch is good for those big fish every now and then... keeps ya coming back!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

As jiggin' fool put it (keeps you coming back) ....and I have enjoyed every moment of the last 40+ years of fishing and having a love affair with WB!!!!!!!!!!!!!! One could say I have caught my share of Fish Ohio's (all species) from this fantastikly beautiful body of water.....Both soft and hardwater.......Plenty of them live there......One nice cat there "jiggin".......I have turned more people on to this lake in that time frame.....than I can even begin to remember and I have gotten to experience their excitement and delight.... as they too have caught their Fish Ohio"s .....But my physical condition (heart) and just getting so damn old...... have really put a limit to covering WB's ice in search of the Fish Ohio's that are to be found there.........Not an easy lake to learn and cover.....but when you do!!!!!!!!!! Spend sometime in the eastern end ( Gilbert Rd. area) Find and learn those points.......and you might be totally surprised at whats there...............remember there are always a local guys that don't give a damn about or even use the internet....you fill in the rest............... Got some extra time? Go explore....good fishin and be safe on the ice,,,,jON sR>


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Ice fishermen that visit WB ..There is a large weed bed just West of the Beach area down near the Gilbert Ramp area... About 75 to 100 yrds west of beach and extends from shore out about 50 to 75 yrds..Found it while fishing with Ruminator last fall..Could be holding some big crappie and gills..May be a good place to try on the ice...Knowing WB we have no idea as to what is swimming around in there..Good Ice fishing and be safe....JIM....CL....:G


----------



## polecat (Mar 25, 2007)

hay joe;;your flix of the boys are great. that picture is telling me that you are nurtureing a couple of future outdoorsmen. nice job. i get a big kick out of seeing kids in the outdoors. it lets me know that the future of the sports is in good hands. thanks


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks polecat. They fight over who is going to get the next fish out for dad to fillet lol. The toughest thing for me is to tell my 4 year old that he cannot go fishing with me when the weather is to cold or I plan on being out all day. It breaks my heart. I cannot wait for spring crappie fishing when the weather is a bit better so they can both join me on the bank and cast away. I am not however wishing the winter away! This has been a great ice season so far and I don't want it to end just yet lol. 

Joe


----------

